# Real or Fake?



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

What do you think? You can do amazing things with photoshop, but there isn't really much to gain by faking this....

http://pacnews.blogspot.com/2008/11/exclusive-world-record-80lbs-pike-claim.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't believe it's only 80 pounds. I would say about 170. I beleive it should say it was caught in Bull- garia


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm with Snake, if that thing were real it would weigh twice that. I would not be shocked to find that there at one time were really pike that big swimming around in those Eastern European and Russian lakes. Because of centuries of repression and 100 years of socialist rule they have developed a propensity to kill and eat everything the can find so if Pike that size were to swim in those waters I'm sure it is only in the past.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

If it's real it has to be more than 80lbs, way more! That fish looks to be at least 24" in circumference. And at least 5-6 foot long. It looks real enough, but the weight is grossly underestimated in my opinion.


God, Family, Hunting......


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

If you use the muskie formula...I estimated the fish at 96" and a girth of 25" and it is close to the 80lb mark.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> If you use the muskie formula...I estimated the fish at 96" and a girth of 25" and it is close to the 80lb mark.


If those guys are six feet tall then that fish is eleven feet long and that thing, at least in the pic, has a girth a hell of a lot more than 25". Just looking at the profile you can see 18" of fish.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

just look at the side there flat .....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> If those guys are six feet tall then that fish is eleven feet long and that thing, at least in the pic, has a girth a hell of a lot more than 25". Just looking at the profile you can see 18" of fish.


+1 ....I only kept the weight at 170 because of the way the guys are holding it. That's almost 60# a piece...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

A friend of mine recently went to Ireland where some absolute monster pike grow. He visited a castle dating to the 15th century surrounded by a massive lake. There were "tales of 10 foot fish" similar to the Sword and the Stone Disney movie (it was my generation haha). He also saw a fish mounted in one of the bars that was 54". That's a huge pike


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> Because of centuries of repression and 100 years of socialist rule they have developed a propensity to kill and eat everything the can find so if Pike that size were to swim in those waters I'm sure it is only in the past.


You've got to be kidding. At least I hope.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

That post is 4 years old and has no updates?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> If you use the muskie formula...I estimated the fish at 96" and a girth of 25" and it is close to the 80lb mark.


Where did you come up with 25 inches? I buy 96" long, but I've caught muskies out of Caesar's bigger then 25" in girth.

I can't see a pike living long enough to get that big, but they do have some really big pike over in Europe.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are some very small men in that picture or a fish that size would weigh more like 200 lbs. its as big as any one of those men. just my opinion tho.
sherman


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Having just seen a photo of an 80 lb catfish caught by John Kraft at the Germantown dam yesterday, I'd say it was about half the weight of that pike all things considered.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I hope they didn't catch that thing if the water temperature was over 70 degrees. Heartless inhumane bass turds....  It would never survive a release. Never.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No doubt fake....


----------

